# Destin/Okaloosa surf?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Greetings fellow surf fishers. We (meaning the fine people of this forum) have a guest in Destin here to surf fish until Wednesday. I would appreciate any reports about grass and other conditions in Destin, Okaloosa Island and East Pass. I think we all would like to see our guests have a memorable 'first surf fishing' memories. Hopefully he will hook into something in the pass that wear out those arms.:thumbsup: So. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

I would also love a report especially about the grass on okaloosa. Went out last week and it was so thick I couldn't reel in my line without cleaning my guides every couple of turns


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thats what I'm kinda thinking is going to be the case. If so we can hit the short piers and wade fish the bay for Flounder and what have you. May have to go to the pier.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

I may run down to the pier area a little later and see what the conditions are. I'd love to get out this weekend, but I'm sick of the bay


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Was down there Tuesday, no grass. There were a lot of schools of glass minnows right up on the beach. Planning on walking the beach after this storm passes will let u know.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Did not see any grass today but was blowing hard. I would say you should be ok. Did notice some more "scalloping" of the beach. I would fish these points and hit the holes on each side, if the other tourists will let you. Gets pretty crowded.

Also, here are some pics of the glass minnows (silversides? anchovies?) from a few days back. They were right on the beach and kids were scooping them up with hand nets. A small silver Gotcha would be a perfect match.
Good Luck


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you Sailor. I don't know what those are called. They look something like the Grunion (Sp?) I've seen caught in Cal. and the Great Lakes. I'm thinkin' hard about hitting the surf in the AM.


----------

